# Suchen Guestepass für D3



## Mentelzar (9. Juli 2012)

Hi an alle  
ich und meine Frau würden gerne mal zusammen D3 ausprobieren.Nach den Reinfall von RoM und jetzt auch noch Rift wollen wir was neues versuchen.  
Deswegen wollen wir D3 testen, ob es uns liegt. Würden uns sehr darüber freuen , wenn ihr noch 2 Guestepässe übrig hab.  
Bitte,bitte
Schickt sie uns bitte an unsere E-Mailadresse.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Mentelzar 

Edit: Habe sie bekommen.


----------

